# Has anyone here had Bariatric Weight Loss Surgery ? How did it work for you?



## jimintoronto (Mar 26, 2022)

I did mine in 2010, lost about 125 pounds in the next year, and have maintained that weight since then. I had a vertical sleeve gastrectomy. I had to go through a 6 month long preop program to prove that I was sincere about losing my weight, and to learn about the way to eat and live "after the actual operation ". What was your experience like ? JimB.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 26, 2022)

I spent a long time contemplating it, including talking with potential surgeons.

Never got it, and have now managed to lose a lot of weight, almost 200 lbs dieting.  I can tell  you that's not easy, and I am not sure how well I'll be able to keep it off.  So I guess I still keep the idea of surgery in the back of my mind.  Hopefully I'll never need it, but I know to never say never.

So I am interested in anyone's experience.


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2022)

I know someone that had it and she had a lot of complication afterwards. She had to have drainage tubes for quite some time and what looked like an old-fashioned kitchen faucet sticking out of her abdomen. I asked he if beer came out of it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 26, 2022)

debodun said:


> She had to have drainage tubes for quite some time and what looked like an old-fashioned kitchen faucet sticking out of her abdomen. I asked he if beer came out of it.


That congers up quite a vision.  Makes me happier that I have not had the surgery! 

Unless of course beer did come out...


----------

